# ABHC 2018



## Burnsy101 (Jul 3, 2018)

Website (WCA)

Really excited for this one!

(Dont want a competition without a thread after peterbrough)


----------



## 1973486 (Aug 29, 2018)

Oh there is a thread for this

3x3: Counting PB in final, but then all I got from the last 2 solves was a damaged cube
4x4: PB single and average by a good amount. 4x4 was my worst ranked event before this and now I'm relatively happy with my results
5x5: Good single at the start then avg went terribly (19 secs slower than PB). If I didn't fail this I would have competed in every round in the comp (by making finals)
6x6: Two pretty good solves, but DNF on the second (my first in 6x6) because I got a bad lockup and didn't want to break someone else's cube fixing it
7x7: Very bad... I'll blame the cube 
3BLD: Slow success because I memoed corners wrong originally, 2 min DNF by two flipped edges, 1:35 DNF by half the cube. Probably a one move error.
OH: Fairly average. Used a 354 which is still worse than I hoped for OH.
Megaminx: Small PB avg in r2, quite consistent
Pyraminx: Ridiculously good avg in r2 because of how good the scrambles were. This will probably last a year easily...
Clock: 4 terrible solves then a 7 on a standard scramble. If only it didn't take till then to start turning properly
Multi: Thought I may as well try it in case my PB streak was at risk. First DNF was 4 edges on my 3BLD cube which was disappointing as it means I rushed my edges (the last thing I memoed). Other DNF was two twisted corners, haven't checked what I did.


----------



## MattP98 (Aug 30, 2018)

Post-comp review then: overall positive but tinged with disappointment as I went in with three goals in mind and met none of them. Ah well, next time. =P The comp was overall good and it was good to see the usual UK crowd again.

3x3: One of my main goals - sub-12 single and sub-14 average. Only two sub-14 singles across 10 solves and two high 14 averages. Probably my worst performance of the comp.
4x4: Average in both rounds was sub my previous PR, 52 and 53 averages with no sub-50 single in either.
5x5: A shaky start with a 1:53 and then a sup-2:00, but a counting 1:44 pulled the average below 1:50 which I was pleased to see.
6x6: PB2 single on the first solve, which slightly put me off the last two. PR mean by a couple of seconds, far more inconsistent than previously.
7x7: Definitely the biggest surprise results-wise. I wasn't really expecting to make the 6:00 cutoff but started out with a 5:52, a 5:56, and then closed out with a 5:23 PB single. 5:44 mean - first sub-6:00 - and PB by 26 seconds. =)
3BLD: Solid start with a 1:25, then forgot corners on the second for a slow DNF and finished off with a 1:42. Much like in weekly comp, I'll get a decent mean someday.
OH: Pretty bad, but I haven't really practised so that wasn't a surprise.
Clock: Another main goal - sub-10 average. The five solves were 10.5, 10.1, 10.3, 9.7, 10.5 for a 10.3 average. Also messed up a really easy scramble on the 9, a lot of people got fast times there and trying the scramble again at home yielded a 7. =(
Mega: Sub-2:00 single and a narrow improvement in PR average. Mega single was my longest standing PR so I was happy to finally beat it.
Pyra: I hope I wasn't in the group with the easy scrambles as I really underperformed if so. Assuming I wasn't, a decent PR average in the final, despite a counting 7.8. Hopefully will get a sub-6 average soon. =)
MBLD: The final goal: qualify for UKC in MBLD with >=7 points. I really should have gone for either 9 or 11, but I decided to go for 10 and aim for at least 9. DNFed corners on the 3BLD cube and forgot to execute a single flipped edge on another. 8/9 would have done it, the 8/10 I ended up with does not. Funnily enough I managed to make UKC qualification in 7x7 and not MBLD despite being better I feel at the latter.


----------



## 1973486 (Aug 30, 2018)

MattP98 said:


> Pyra: I hope I wasn't in the group with the easy scrambles as I really underperformed if so. Assuming I wasn't, a decent PR average in the final, despite a counting 7.8. Hopefully will get a sub-6 average soon. =)



Pretty sure you were in the easy scrambles group.


----------



## MattP98 (Aug 30, 2018)

1973486 said:


> Pretty sure you were in the easy scrambles group.


Checking wca.db I think you're right. Ah well, next time.


----------

